# Pickle my snake food bunny



## swarning1222 (Jun 24, 2015)

Not sure if this is technically a rescue story, but there is a pet store by my house that is "family owned" and they do some pretty sketchy things. They've been in trouble before so I'm not sure how they're still open! But anyways my grandpa lives in the country and he would have people dropping off animals all the time that they didn't want so occasionally he'd end up with a pregnant rabbit. When he couldn't get rid of the babies he would sell them to the pet store. They would tell you straight up when you take them there, well if they're not cute enough, bite, don't sell etc. we feed them to the snakes!! I would cry about this when I was little, but my grandpa is an old fashioned kind of guy, and obviously couldn't have 5 million rabbits constantly breeding in his back yard. (And there weren't rabbit rescues around back then) 

So last year when I decided I wanted a rabbit I went there and looked at them, I noticed a little white one with dark gray spots that was absolutely adorable but I don't trust that pet store and didn't really want to give them my money so I got one from a farmer instead. I went back to the pet store almost 2 months later to check out their rabbit toys and this little guy is still sitting in the cage with about 12 brand new baby lion heads (which were sure to get adopted before him). So I said "he's been here a while huh? What will happen to him if he's not adopted?" And the guy laughed and said "well uh haha feeding day is tomorrow" !! So I decided my boyfriend would kill me if I brought home another rabbit, and I didn't know how my female would like another female (that's what they told me HE was) and left. I was up all night long and just sick about this stupid little rabbit (what I kept telling myself he was so I didn't go get him lol) the whole next day at work. Soo I left work early and immediately went out and bought him. 

Him and I were both in quite a pickle so that's what his name ended up being, and yes my boyfriend wanted to kill me lol. But it was by far one of the best decisions I have ever made. I have no idea what breed he is since when I asked they told me he's just a "standard rabbit". I think he's at least part satin. He is the smartest little guy and has SUCH a little personality. Now he is spoiled rotten and gets full run of the house most of the time. I never thought I could be so in love with a rabbit!! His favorite thing is to be flattered lol I sit there and talk to him and tell him what a good boy he is and he makes this little crooked face like "yes, go on.." He's going in to get neutered soon and I hope that doesn't change his personality too much. So I guess rabbits need rescuing from all sorts of places. I've tried to explain to people what having a rabbit is actually like and how awesome they are and they think I'm insane!! But if I can just change a couple of people's minds about them that's good enough for me! I never thought they would bring so much joy and personality to my life, there needs to be more info out there to help all these other buns to get rescued!! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435150992.412687.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435151062.028730.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435151146.171338.jpg


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jun 24, 2015)

Awwwe haha that's adorable


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 24, 2015)

He is adorable. I would do alot more then just adopt that bunny! I would report them to someone with authority.  poor bunnys


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jun 24, 2015)

^ I know right ):


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 24, 2015)

It's sad to think people think of them
As pests or as snake food... Or there food. Rabbits are awesome ahhaha


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jun 24, 2015)

No doubt 'bout that and now their eating dogs also ): they've always ate dog but now people are eating it more than ever ): :thumbdown:


----------



## swarning1222 (Jun 24, 2015)

I know they're better than most people lol. Dogs?! Ugh. This place has been reported soo many times and for some reason they are still open!! They got shut down for a little while for having a ridiculous amount of illegal reptiles (some of which were dead) but they opened right back up! They sell these sad little puppy mill puppies for outrageous prices and most of their animals look really unhealthy. It's horrible there.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 25, 2015)

I wouldn't be able to go into there! I would scream and yell at them! I love animals more then humans most times. I like maybe 30 people


----------



## swarning1222 (Jun 25, 2015)

I know it makes me sick to go in there! I was for a little while just because they have more toys and stuff for the bunnies than anywhere else around here, but then I just started making my own or using other stuff cuz I refuse to give them my money!!


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 25, 2015)

Guys, cool it on the anti rabbits as food chat.
Its not permitted on the forum.
Some people keep cows and chickens as pets too remember.


----------



## BrokenMermaid (Jun 25, 2015)

It's so wonderful when an animal comes into your life like that and you know things are changed forever! I'm so glad you guys found each other!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Nov 4, 2015)

I've tried to explain to people what having a rabbit is actually like and how awesome they are and they think I'm insane!! 

^ This is how I feel when I talk about my rabbits. My husband says I'm going to be a crazy rabbit lady instead of a crazy cat lady (even though I only have one rabbit right now!)

That's an awesome story, I'm glad you got Pickle! He's a beautiful boy. I didn't technically get my rabbits from official rabbit rescues either, but they were definitely rescues. You're right, rescues can come from all different places.


----------



## North (May 7, 2016)

Pickle is SO cute! Love that he looks like your dog!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (May 7, 2016)

That picture of your rabbit and your dog is adorable!! Pickle looks like a miniature version of your dog- just with longer ears and a shorter tail!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 7, 2016)

We rescued one that looked just like him---was told he was part Mini Rex and part Havana. We just like "healthy and happy". Got Nancy a ""Crazy Bunny Lady" shirt for mother's day.


----------

